# Stupid questions thread



## Duke (Jun 19, 2019)

Let's start with one:

I want to clean up as I work but I can't seem to find any magnets that will pick up brass and aluminium chips....


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 19, 2019)

I've been saving up for the 'put back' milling cutter.  I'm having trouble finding it!


----------



## hman (Jun 19, 2019)

Duke -
I found some on eBay a while back and ordered a gross.  But the seller never shipped them.  Had to go the Bay to get my money refunded.  Guess it was just another sad case of "too good to be true" ... as in https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-too-good-to-be-true-item.78496/


----------



## savarin (Jun 19, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> I've been saving up for the 'put back' milling cutter.  I'm having trouble finding it!


I've got one, I think it may be called a welder or something like that


----------



## hman (Jun 19, 2019)

I solder like your idea there, Savarin!


----------



## tjb (Jun 19, 2019)

One of the most frustrating things to me is when you pay good money for a box of cap screws and have to throw half of them away because the cap is on the wrong side.  I used to throw them away, but then I realized how stupid that was.  Those go on the other side of whatever it is you're making.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> I've been saving up for the 'put back' milling cutter.  I'm having trouble finding it!



I bought one but it never worked according to the instructions! I think the guy I bought it off of was messing with my head!


----------



## horty (Jun 19, 2019)

tjb said:


> One of the most frustrating things


Menards Has Boxes Of Nails Like That To, just ask somebody that works there.


----------



## RYAN S (Jun 19, 2019)

Please hand me the 2 x 4 stretcher!


----------



## Tom1948 (Jun 19, 2019)

I lent my skyhook out and it was never retuned.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 19, 2019)

Is this a case of Wednesday Weirdness?
Where is my left-handed Crescent wrench?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 19, 2019)

Duke said:


> Let's start with one:
> 
> I want to clean up as I work but I can't seem to find any magnets that will pick up brass and aluminium chips....


I find that bare feet are very effective for picking up brass and aluminum chips.


----------



## Tom1948 (Jun 19, 2019)

Crecent Wrench?  I thought that was a West Virginia wratchet.


----------



## higgite (Jun 19, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> I've been saving up for the 'put back' milling cutter.  I'm having trouble finding it!


Just run your mill in reverse. Duh!

Tom


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jun 19, 2019)

Ask your newbie helper to hand you the henway that's in your tool box
and when he asks you what's a henway ??
you tell him , about three pounds or so after butchering...............................


----------



## Superburban (Jun 19, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Is this a case of Wednesday Weirdness?
> Where is my left-handed Crescent wrench?


Sorry, I thought you would not notice that it was missing. It looks so great in my tool box, next to my metric adjustable. Now I just need a left handed metric to complete the collection.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 19, 2019)

Help, I cut it THREE TIMES and it is STILL too short!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 19, 2019)

I wound my 0-1" inside mics down so far I lost them .


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 19, 2019)

The hen might weigh less than 3 lbs after running it thru the horizontal mill


----------



## hman (Jun 19, 2019)

Tom1948 said:


> I lent my skyhook out and it was never retuned.


It's in my shop, holding up the Unistrut I use to drape electric cords to various tools.



Superurban: "Sorry, I thought you would not notice that it was missing. It looks so great in my tool box, next to my metric adjustable. Now I just need a left handed metric to complete the collection."

Metric "crescent" wrench?  Also in my shop.


----------



## Tom1948 (Jun 19, 2019)

Good one hman !


----------



## darkzero (Jun 19, 2019)

I bought a box of bolts but did not realize they were left hand. No wonder they were so cheap. I'm right handed so those bolts are useless to me.

Also I must be buying the wrong type of cutting fluid all the time. I spray the cutting fluid on but nothing ever gets cut. I've sat there waiting for hrs & never saw anything happen.


----------



## tq60 (Jun 19, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Is this a case of Wednesday Weirdness?
> Where is my left-handed Crescent wrench?


They have them...tge screw to adjust jaw is backwards on some...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke (Jun 20, 2019)

higgite said:


> Just run your mill in reverse. Duh!
> 
> Tom



Good one! I thought running in reverse was only used to undo your last cut.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 20, 2019)

How can you tell if my boring bar will cut metric or imperial sized holes?


----------



## tjb (Jun 20, 2019)

Janderso said:


> How can you tell if my boring bar will cut metric or imperial sized holes?


Made in USA cuts imperial
Made in England cuts metric
Made in Japan cuts both
Made in China cuts neither


----------



## Superburban (Jun 20, 2019)

Why does my Metric mini lathe have speeds in RPMs? I think they may have put the wrong motor on.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 20, 2019)

tjb said:


> Made in USA cuts imperial
> Made in England cuts metric
> Made in Japan cuts both
> Made in China cuts neither



Made in Japan cuts metric, it's made in Taiwan that cuts both. Made in China cuts whatever you pay them to. But if the CM wants cheap like often the case, China will cut close enough.


----------



## higgite (Jun 20, 2019)

Superburban said:


> Why does my Metric mini lathe have speeds in RPMs? I think they may have put the wrong motor on.


Nah, on a metric mini lathe, RPM = Revolutions Per Metric minute

Tom


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 20, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> I've been saving up for the 'put back' milling cutter.  I'm having trouble finding it!



You need the throwing attachment--the throwing attachment takes the chips and throws then to the bonding surfaces so the put-back milling bonder edge can bind the chip back to the part.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 20, 2019)

hman said:


> Metric "crescent" wrench?



I've got me a Canadian "crescent wrench". Not sure if it's imperial or metric. The Canadian who I first saw had it calls it a "thumb detecting nut rounder". Well the last word is not what he calls it but I can't post that word here.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 20, 2019)

One more.... I've got a question.

I'm _stumped_. I needed some firewood so I tried to cut down a tree on the side of the road. I'm not sure what went wrong?


----------



## hman (Jun 20, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I've got me a Canadian "crescent wrench". Not sure if it's imperial or metric. The Canadian who I first saw had it calls it a "thumb detecting nut rounder". Well the last word is not what he calls it but I can't post that word here.
> 
> View attachment 296944


Naw ... that's a wrench specifically designed for the "Primitive Pete" kinda folks who use a Crescent wrench as a hammer.  

PS - For all of you who aren't yet fogies ... Primitive Pete was the "anti-hero" in a series of "How to do it" shop movies I saw while in Junior High (as best I can recall.)


----------



## savarin (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## savarin (Jun 20, 2019)

and the full length version


----------



## MontanaLon (Jun 21, 2019)

I need to get a screw out of a board, but all I can find are screw drivers. Not a damn screw remover in the whole shop.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 21, 2019)

Speaking of screws. I need to buy me some more of these to finish some of my projects.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 21, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Speaking of screws. I need to buy me some more of these to finish some of my projects.




Hey Will !!! I have the tools to make these threads ! You need a few or do you have them already ?? 

( this has always been my favorite by far )


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 21, 2019)

Like the guy who bought a chainsaw cause his friend told him it was faster than a bucksaw.
After a week the guy brought it back for a refund cause he found it slower than a bucksaw. When the mechanic started the chainsaw to check it out the guy said 'what's that noise?'.


----------



## hman (Jun 21, 2019)

MontanaLon said:


> I need to get a screw out of a board, but all I can find are screw drivers. Not a damn screw remover in the whole shop.


You need to get yourself a German screwdriver.  The German word for screwdriver is "Schraubenzieher," literally screw "puller" or screw "draw-er."


----------



## hman (Jun 21, 2019)

... and thank you so very much, Savarin!!!  That brought back some memories!


----------



## timmeh (Jun 21, 2019)

Tom1948 said:


> Crecent Wrench?  I thought that was a West Virginia wratchet.


No. That's an A F S(any f@#$%n size).


----------



## brino (Jun 21, 2019)

My favourite summary of an adjustable wrench is:

"It fits almost any nut or bolt equally poorly!"

-brino


----------



## dirty tools (Jun 21, 2019)

I have a fathom of shoreline anyone need it


----------



## higgite (Jun 22, 2019)

I can't fathom owning my own shoreline. Is it near the coast?

Tom


----------



## savarin (Jun 22, 2019)

oh, thats a knoty problem


----------



## higgite (Jun 22, 2019)

Is knot.

Tom


----------



## savarin (Jun 22, 2019)

are you in league with him?


----------



## higgite (Jun 22, 2019)

Nah, we just wave in passing.

Tom


----------



## Redmech (Jun 23, 2019)

Does anyone know the what the amperage range is to run this 1109 welding rod. I can’t find specs for it anywhere.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jun 23, 2019)

Redmech said:


> Does anyone know the what the amperage range is to run this 1109 welding rod. I can’t find specs for it anywhere.



Now that is a truly stupid question! LULZ!  Hats off, Sir you win!

I have never heard that one before.....I'm dying....Stop....


----------



## rogerl (Jun 23, 2019)

for tubing if the ID is larger than the OD the hole is on the outside

Roger L


----------



## PHPaul (Jun 23, 2019)

When I worked at the cannery, which was right on the salt water, I was doing some repairs to overhead pipe brackets down on the wharf.

Seeing as I was up on an extension ladder welding, I had a helper that was taking the measurements I hollered down to him and cutting the gussets for me while I welded them up.  I ran out of rod and asked him to run back to the shop and grab me another 5# can of "6011 Rust Rod".

He wandered back a while later and said "I couldn't find any more Rust Rod, is regular 6011 okay?"   Friends, he was dead serious!  I didn't have the heart to tell him so I just thanked him and said the 6011 would do in a pinch.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 23, 2019)

darkzero said:


> One more.... I've got a question.
> 
> I'm _stumped_. I needed some firewood so I tried to cut down a tree on the side of the road. I'm not sure what went wrong?
> 
> ...


That won't work here, all our roadside trees are made from concrete and steel


----------



## dpb (Jun 23, 2019)

I briefly had a boss who told me to convert to metric by dividing by .0393, rather than multiplying by 25.4, “because it goes to ten thousandths, it’s a lot more accurate”.


----------



## aliva (Jun 23, 2019)

All kidding aside that wrench was invented by a local company here in Sudbury, The Rastall Nut and Bolt Company, it was designed for the mining industry. A standard adjustable wrench of that size wouldn't open large enough to attach air and water lines to drills, so Jim Rastall invented one. And yes the one side is designed to be a hammer, this way the miners only had to carry one tool on there already heavy belts . The company has sold them all over the world. They also make one with a spud on the end for structural steel alignment.


----------



## hman (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks, aliva!  I now feel vindicated


----------



## brino (Jun 23, 2019)

rogerl said:


> for tubing if the ID is larger than the OD the hole is on the outside
> Roger L



I'd love to get an order for a million of those! 
Even at $1 a piece.....................I think I could ship them for almost nothing.
-brino


----------



## hman (Jun 23, 2019)

Buy a bunch of petered-out oil wells, pull them out of the ground, saw them into lengths, and sell them for fence post holes.  Wish I'd thought to do that back when I lived in Odessa, Texas!


----------



## aliva (Jun 24, 2019)

I forgot to mention the end of the wrench is designed to fit a standard Victaulic 2" pipe clamp nut, a very common water and air line used underground.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone got a number stamp #9 I can borrow? Just bought a new set and it only goes zero-8.


----------



## westerner (Jul 10, 2019)

Is this a "Learning Moment", or have I made a mistake? You are stressing me out.

No kidding. This is a direct quote from the 22 year old apprentice.


----------



## Jubil (Jul 10, 2019)

Mitch Alsup said:


> You need the throwing attachment--the throwing attachment takes the chips and throws then to the bonding surfaces so the put-back milling bonder edge can bind the chip back to the part.



Whaaat? My head is beginning to hurt


----------



## darkzero (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm trying to find more 1909 aluminum but all I can find is 6061-T6 aluminium. Will aluminium work just as good as aluminum? And what is T6? Is that what one of the Terminators were made of?


----------



## MikeWi (Jul 11, 2019)

A little more from real-life; "Do you have any fiberglass insulation that's brown instead of pink or yellow? I want to match the brown carpet in my living room". Spoken by an old woman who wanted to insulate her living room, thinking that you staple it directly onto the walls.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 11, 2019)

Well, according to what it says on the fill cap, I need to find some "710" fluid for my car.  Should I try the dealer?


----------



## savarin (Jul 11, 2019)

I was told I need a new "ID ten T" accessory for my car.
I think thats why it took me 4 mins before I realised what 710 fluid was.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jul 11, 2019)

If cutting a hole in a lathe is boring, why bother. I have better things to do!


----------



## Superburban (Jul 11, 2019)

savarin said:


> I think thats why it took me 4 mins before I realised what 710 fluid was.


Don't feel bad, I had to Google it.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 11, 2019)

dpb said:


> I briefly had a boss who told me to convert to metric by dividing by .0393, rather than multiplying by 25.4, “because it goes to ten thousandths, it’s a lot more accurate”.


I have not been able to break the habit of dividing by .03937, despite knowing better. I have no illusions about the accuracy.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jul 11, 2019)

Jubil said:


> Whaaat? My head is beginning to hurt



The throwing attachment picks up the chips and throws them at the de-milling bonder so they arrive just when the chip can be pressed back and become one with the part.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 12, 2019)

I once took a magnet apart to see how they work. What's up with those things?


----------



## MontanaLon (Jul 14, 2019)

All I can find are metric center drills.


----------



## aliva (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a set of very rare imperial center drills I'm willing to sell.


----------



## kwilliam (Jul 15, 2019)

Can someone show me where the "undo" button is on my lathe?

Can't find it on the mill either.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 15, 2019)

How do I set my mill to hammer drill mode??


----------



## hman (Jul 16, 2019)

Try plunge cutting with a real dull end mill


----------



## darkzero (Jul 16, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> How do I set my mill to hammer drill mode??



Just do like this.   

All these yrs I was wasting money on hammer drills, not anymore!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm gonna HIRE that girl Will !


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 16, 2019)

This happened this morning . 

I'm filling in for someone this week Sun , Mon and Tues night then working my regular shift Wed , Thur , Fri and Sat night . So last night I leave after 8hrs ( 3.30 am ) and get home around 4 . Didn't want to announce I'm home because everyone was sleeping . I wake up around 1 with my phone going crazy with messages . I listen to them and their from my wife , daughters and sons wondering where the heck I am . My wife saw my bag in the car when she took the dogs out and figured I never made it into the house , so she's calling everyone looking for me . She should have checked the bed where I always am when I get off work .


Sometimes I just can't figure 'em out .


----------



## Superburban (Jul 16, 2019)

I picked up a computer battery backup at a yard sale. Plugged my Rung Fu, and steptoe shaper into it. Now I;m all set for the next power blackout.  I'll have to work fast, its only rated fro 20 mins.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Jul 16, 2019)

If you've never used a left hand screwdriver (even if you're right handed) you don't know the pleasure that your missing out on.


----------



## hman (Jul 16, 2019)

mmcmdl - sometimes it just don't pay to try to be nice


----------



## WarrenP (Jul 16, 2019)

Superburban said:


> I picked up a computer battery backup at a yard sale. Plugged my Rung Fu, and steptoe shaper into it. Now I;m all set for the next power blackout.  I'll have to work fast, its only rated fro 20 mins.



yes, but that 20 min is rated for a PC. your ppower tools probably use alot more wattage than a PC, could run out alot faster.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 16, 2019)

This project has metric pipe fittings, guess I need to run to HD, to get a metric pipe wrench. Oh Joy!


----------



## MontanaLon (Jul 17, 2019)

Can someone lend me a ring so I can grind the jaws on my 4j chuck into alignment?


----------



## higgite (Jul 17, 2019)

"Hey, Harry! What's Joe's last name?"

"Joe who?"


Tom


----------



## epanzella (Jul 17, 2019)

horty said:


> Menards Has Boxes Of Nails Like That To, just ask somebody that works there.


Save the nails with the heads on the wrong end for the other side of the house!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 17, 2019)

higgite said:


> Nah, we just wave in passing.
> 
> Tom




Like ships passing in the night.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm bolting my lathe down, anyone know the torque limit of lag screws going into lead shields?


----------



## MarkM (Jul 23, 2019)

The youth of today.  We get co-op students from the high school to let them experience what it s like to work.  Had a sixteen year old sweep up a lounge and Dining rm.  twenty minutes lates he finds me with the dustpan full of dirt.  Looks at me and I kid you not then says to me " what should I do with this?"
Lord give me strength!


----------



## brino (Jul 23, 2019)

You're lucky he could find the "on" switch on the broom!


----------



## Grasshopper (Jul 23, 2019)

higgite said:


> "Hey, Harry! What's Joe's last name?"
> 
> "Joe who?"
> 
> ...


Good one! When I was in High School my buddy and I had a variant of that. We'd usually do this while waiting in a line as people tend to eavesdrop in these situations. It always turned heads. Speaking a little loudly we'd say;
Mike: Do you know Fred Johnson?
Me: What's his name?
Mike: Who?
Me: Fred Johnson.
Mike: I never heard of him.


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 25, 2019)

hman said:


> I solder like your idea there, Savarin!


oof!


----------



## Superburban (Jul 25, 2019)

My new mill needs 220 volts. I don't have any in my garage, so I wired two 110 volt plugs in series, to get the 220, but its still not turning on. Do I need to wire them in parallel?


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 25, 2019)

Superburban said:


> My new mill needs 220 volts. I don't have any in my garage, so I wired two 110 volt plugs in series, to get the 220, but its still not turning on. Do I need to wire them in parallel?


I had a shop once where the 220v came from 2 - 110v circuits. Not in series though....


----------



## Superburban (Jul 26, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> I had a shop once where the 220v came from 2 - 110v circuits. Not in series though....


I had a friend restoring a car in a garage that he rented. There was no 220V outlets, byt checking around, we found two outlets on different legs. He wired two 110 volt power cords. One plugged in right next to the compressor, the other ran around the back wall, to the other side of the garage. Worked great, but now that I'm am older, and better knowledged, I can see the issue if someone unplugged one cord, and does not realize there is another power source, feeding live power.


----------



## tjb (Jul 26, 2019)

Superburban said:


> I had a friend restoring a car in a garage that he rented. There was no 220V outlets, byt checking around, we found two outlets on different legs. He wired two 110 volt power cords. One plugged in right next to the compressor, the other ran around the back wall, to the other side of the garage. Worked great, but now that I'm am older, and better knowledged, I can see the issue if someone unplugged one cord, and does not realize there is another power source, feeding live power.


You guys are doing it the hard way.  All you need to do is take a hacksaw and cut one of the prongs off the plug, grind the others down to fit, and it will run fine on 110v.

(Sheesh.)


----------



## MontanaLon (Jul 26, 2019)

Indicated my lathe run out today. Less than .001 from headstock to tailstock.


----------



## tjb (Jul 26, 2019)

MontanaLon said:


> Indicated my lathe run out today. Less than .001 from headstock to tailstock.
> View attachment 299130


Lucky.


----------



## azshadeguy (Jul 26, 2019)

hman said:


> PS - For all of you who aren't yet fogies ... Primitive Pete was the "anti-hero" in a series of "How to do it" shop movies I saw while in Junior High (as best I can recall.)


I remember Primitive Pete. Wasn't he always cutting himself on some tool showing how not to do things


----------



## hman (Jul 26, 2019)

If you look at the next couple posts after the one you've quoted, you'll see that Savarin found and posted links to the videos!


----------



## MontanaLon (Jul 26, 2019)

tjb said:


> Lucky.


It's all In the set up, you can get yours to measure the same or better if you set the indicator up the same.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2019)

Summer heat is here! Car's AC broke & costs too much to fix? No problem, just go to your local hardware store & do like this.

Ram air.. conditioning!


----------



## epanzella (Jul 26, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I'm trying to find more 1909 aluminum but all I can find is 6061-T6 aluminium. Will aluminium work just as good as aluminum? And what is T6? Is that what one of the Terminators were made of?


Will,
6061 - T6 ALUMINIUM is an alloy common in Great Britain. It's 60 parts American 1909 Aluminum, 6 parts Flitch, and 1 part chips. The T6 is the packing crate size for FREDS EX. She does all the shipping.
Ed P


----------



## hman (Jul 26, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Ram air.. conditioning!


Sputter ... sputter ... sput ... objection!    That ain't no Dodge Ram ... it's some kind of sedan or SUV!


----------



## Superburban (Jul 26, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Summer heat is here! Car's AC broke & costs too much to fix? No problem, just go to your local hardware store & do like this.
> 
> Ram air.. conditioning!
> 
> View attachment 299139


Any good redneck knows you need the colle tors on both sides. The passenger side collector collects fresh air, and the drivers side collects the exhaust of the car in front of you.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2019)

Something is wrong with my shop vac. I changed the air filter & now it doesn't vacuum anymore, it's just blows air!!! I think the motor is still good cause I can feel air sucking in through the air filter. Please help!


----------



## brino (Jul 26, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Something is wrong with my shop vac. I changed the air filter & now it doesn't vacuum anymore, it's just blows air!!! I think the motor is still good cause I can feel air sucking in through the air filter. Please help!



Obviously you need to turn the AC plug around!
-brino


----------



## davidcarmichael (Jul 26, 2019)

brino said:


> Obviously you need to turn the AC plug around!
> -brino


Yeah. Just file down any prongs that are too wide.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2019)

brino said:


> Obviously you need to turn the AC plug around!
> -brino



I was looking in the manual to see where the reverse switch is.


----------



## higgite (Jul 27, 2019)

Will, Will, Will. (smh) You plugged the wrong end of the hose into the machine. Duh!

On second thought, you may have installed the new filter wrong side out.

Tom


----------



## darkzero (Jul 27, 2019)

higgite said:


> Will, Will, Will. (smh) You plugged the wrong end of the hose into the machine. Duh!
> 
> On second thought, you may have installed the new filter wrong side out.
> 
> Tom



Yes I know, it was staged for this thread. That's not a filter, it's a muffler. Well supposed to be, doesn't really muffle anything.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 27, 2019)

If anyone is in the need for " waist oil " , I have 10 or so 55 gallon drums full out in one of the sheds . Really , waist oil ?  Where do they find 'em at ?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 27, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> If anyone is in the need for " waist oil " , I have 10 or so 55 gallon drums full out in one of the sheds . Really , waist oil ?  Where do they find 'em at ?



Hmm, are you the same guy that is selling the barn dust?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 27, 2019)

I saw that and laughed my butt off . If I could copy and paste my workorders from in this place I could keep everyone entertained for weeks . The mechanics just shake their heads


----------



## savarin (Jul 27, 2019)

I've often wondered how sharp cutting fluid is.
Does it draw blood if you spill it on your fingers?


----------



## tjb (Jul 27, 2019)

savarin said:


> I've often wondered how sharp cutting fluid is.
> Does it draw blood if you spill it on your fingers?


I think that's the stuff you use to trim down Liquid Paper.


----------



## savarin (Jul 27, 2019)

If its a boring bar can you drink lots of beer to make up for it?


----------



## higgite (Jul 27, 2019)

Is leadscrew a compound word or am I half nuts?

Tom


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 27, 2019)

There


savarin said:


> If its a boring bar can you drink lots of beer to make up for it.
> 
> Should work


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 27, 2019)

Ain't no such thing as a stupid question, just lots of dumb answers.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 27, 2019)

How do it know? How do dat thermos bottle know when to keep the hot food hot and the cold food cold?  How do it know???


----------



## savarin (Jul 27, 2019)

will my fly cutter split them in half or just remove the wings?


----------



## savarin (Jul 28, 2019)

Will my split point drill make two holes at the same time?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 28, 2019)

Hmm, what could go wrong?


----------



## hman (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks grate to me ...


----------



## epanzella (Jul 28, 2019)

Can anybody loan me a timing light that works on coats? My favorite coat has to be re-timed. It's cold in the winter and warm in the summer. Maybe the belt slipped or the collar is loose? There's two sleeves that have a poor fit but I don't know which is for timing.


----------

